
Governor 'shooting the messenger' in Arkansas PUA data breach - EndXA
https://arktimes.com/arkansas-blog/2020/05/18/governor-shooting-the-messenger-wrong-tact-in-arkansas-pua-data-breach-experts-say
======
EndXA
Key quote from the article:

> I asked [Governor] Hutchinson more broadly if he had concerns about the
> message he’s sending about when citizens should report web vulnerabilities.

> “Well the question is, do you see a vulnerability or did you find a
> vulnerability? I think we’ll let the investigation speak for itself on those
> points.”

